# sharpening wheel grit



## cowchaser (Dec 6, 2007)

I know not everyone uses a grinder to sharpen, but was curious what grits others are using. I am using the standard woodcraft slowspeed with white wheels, which I believe are 120 grit. This is by no means a full list.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 6, 2007)

This may sound crazy but my grandfather once told me using a grinder on a cutting tool was bad mojo. He swore by a good file and wet stone. I have a grinder mounted about 6 feet from my lathe but the diamond stone is in arms reach. I prefer the stone over the grinder.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2007)

Woodcraft grinder uses a 60grit and a 120grit. I use the 120, but I plan on replacing it with a finer wheel.


----------



## JWW (Dec 7, 2007)

I use a white 100 grit on my hss and a stone on my carbon steel.


----------



## vick (Dec 7, 2007)

Interesting poll I have been surious about this for a while.  When I first started I used the 120 grit wheel that came with my grinder.  I have since replaced it with an 80 grit wheel


----------



## keithz (Dec 8, 2007)

I have 80 and 120.  I mainly use 120 to touchup sharpen and 80 to shape.


----------

